
Ask HN: Best free “blogging” platform that will stay forever - ramraj07
All I want to do is write some stuff and post it online with my name on it. In principle I can host it on my own site, but what if I forget about this site for a while and it goes down? Are there no other &quot;free&quot; (not necessarily free, I would gladly be okay with a one time payment) ways to publish a basic static site that has the highest guarantees of staying online forever? My current guess is blogspot might be the closest to this option.
======
quickthrower2
Is go for github over blogspot. It’s cleaner and gives you total control over
your content. You can either fork one of the many Jekyll templates, or just
upload HTML generated by your favourite tool.

------
viraptor
Are you ok with recurring tiny payments? For a cent a month or so you can host
a site on S3 with CloudFront with your own domain / free SSL certificate.

You could do the same with Google Cloud Storage + Google Cloud Load Balancer
for SSL. On a personal blog site you're almost guaranteed to stay in the free
tier forever.

On either of them you can deploy static content from one of the static blog
generators [https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/)

------
aiw1nt3rs
ssb - secure scuttlebutt

